# Line test strength questions; leaders



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

For specks and redfish, what would be a good size for main line and for the leader.

I was using 30lb Cajun Red on a couple of Zebco 733s, which I think is why my fishing prowess has been lacking (Read Epic Fail in Santa Rosa Sound).

My two Penn Fierce 4000 rod/reels came in yesterday. I think I'm going to use Spiderwire Ultracast Invisi-braid as the main line and a flourocarbon leader.

Do you guys just tie the leader directly to the main line using a fancy knot? How long should the leader be? I'm assuming the heavier leader is to prevent breaks from abrasions and fish teeth? Does the knot decrease casting distances?

For topwater lures, shouldn't I just tie the lure directly to the braid?
Thanks


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

You probably don't want to use braid for top water. Having a little bit of stretch in mono helps the baits action. I just use 12lb mono for inshore specks and red. If you want to use braid I would use an Albright knot with a longer mono leader. The Albright is not a big knot that will get caught in the eyelets. I always tie knots directly to lures.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I also like mono for topwater fishing. The biggest error with topwater fishing is setting the hook too early and with braids lack of stretch, you generally end up with premature hook sets from feeling weight on the line too early. On my rods that do have braid (and fewer of my inshore setups do these days) I do use a couple "fancy" knots but a uni to uni will work fine. The albright mentioned above is also a good one but make sure when cinching it down that you do not pull on the main line initially. The main leader and tag end need to be cinched tight before you do so or the main line can slip over the end of the leader.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have to say I love braid,but I've learned to use a soft flexible rod,and set my drag loose.15# braid will out cast any 15# mono or fluorocarbon.And I mostly fish at night so leaders aren't needed.Just my 2 cents.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I use 12# Berkely nanofil on my spinning rods with 15 or 17# fluorocarbon leader. I agree with the others mono for topwaters .Also mono sinks 5x slower than fluorocarbon so I wouldn't use a fluorocarbon leader with topwaters. Make sure you check your leaders for nicks and frays after every fish. Those teeth and gill plates can do some damage.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

The Pitt said:


> You probably don't want to use braid for top water. Having a little bit of stretch in mono helps the baits action. I just use 12lb mono for inshore specks and red. If you want to use braid I would use an Albright knot with a longer mono leader. The Albright is not a big knot that will get caught in the eyelets. I always tie knots directly to lures.


Do you have a favorite brand of mono, or I'd it all pretty much the same?


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

nathar said:


> Do you have a favorite brand of mono, or I'd it all pretty much the same?


Independent test results vary considerably for similar ratings. See:

http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1202/1202.5260.pdf


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

8# suffix mono and 10# suffix mono if im live bait fishing with croakers


----------



## Cannon (Feb 28, 2010)

I use braid because it seems to cast smoother on my rods. But for top water I use a pretty long mono 12 lbs leader - Vicious- very durable great feel


----------



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

i like to use 10# power pro with about 18 inches of 20# flourocarbon leader connected by a albright knot. power pro casts super smooth and far and the fish cant see the flouro at all.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Good advise everyone! Thanks!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

MathGeek said:


> Independent test results vary considerably for similar ratings. See:
> 
> http://arxiv.org/ftp/arxiv/papers/1202/1202.5260.pdf


You don't expect me to believe anything done by a Zoomie do you?


----------

